# Stocking thoughts for 46g bowfront



## Fireman6982 (Jan 8, 2014)

Does this mix of fish look good to you guys for a new hobbist? Will they all get along? Are they fairly hardy fish? Is it too close to 100% for a newbie? Will they all like the same temp water? I plan to start with only the 12 neons or the guppies. Once I get to this full load of fish I will have 2 filters with about 200% filtration. Please let me know your thoughts... Thanks!

12 neon tetras
12 male guppys
8 glowlight danios
2 balloon mollys
10 ghost shrimp


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

check out AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor to help give you idea for your stocking, it will give you warnings and average parameters for each fish, 

that will be a good place to start


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They would all get along fine, temps run about the same, ph could give you a problem though as neons do better in softer acidic water and guppies prefer harder water.


----------



## Fireman6982 (Jan 8, 2014)

Is there a happy middle ground between the neons and the guppies or would they both be unhappy if you you did that?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Is the tank planted? What is the ph, gh and kh of the tank?


----------



## Fireman6982 (Jan 8, 2014)

There isn't a tank yet it is just in the planning stage but I think Im going to go get it on Friday. I dont plan on having live plants to start with but I could always change that later. I have an API master test kit coming on thursday so I can test my water. This is all new to me so I'm trying to learn as much as I can from all of you before I actualy buy.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Make sure the tank is cycled before you put in a bunch of fish...if you leave it for a while you shouldn't need chemicals then add fish slowly, it took me a couple months before I felt comfortable adding the fish...also since you have a ways to go to get your fish go to a bait shop and get some larger plastic transport bags,I use a small stryo cooler to bring them home in..


----------



## Fireman6982 (Jan 8, 2014)

I plan to do the "fishless cycle" that is here on the site. Im hoping it will be complete in around a month but I know it takes what it takes. once its cycled can you add all the fish or do you still need to add a few at a time?


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

if do a fishless cycle, you can fully stock as soon as its done


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

just to be on the safe side ( and to save money) I would add a few at time after the cycling period starting with you neons and let them adjust and make sure everything is OK,


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would add neons last as they are more sensitive than the others and best to make sure the tank is stable.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

To test your source water check it fresh from tap and then set some aside for 24 hrs and check that then.The second reading(after 24 hrs) should be where your tank settles.If you fishless cycle you can and it best to add all fish after,but like Susan said maybe give it a week or so before the neons.Just to make sure all things are stable(and to see where your water parameters really are).


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

I have hard water and my neons do just fine


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Just because they are doing fine doesn't mean they are thriving. Besides it's more of the point that the tank is stable.


----------

